# Sunglows circus tricks



## richyboa72 (Jun 2, 2018)

It was feeding time last night and I’d left the food to defrost naturally while I was at work and I think she may of gripped a bit too much,lol 





After I went back back up after my tea to saw what entrails would be all over the viv she was doing a balancing act with some orchid bark, and for
My next trick 






Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 2, 2018)

Yeah... she squeezed the shyte outta that! Haha nice hat!


----------



## richyboa72 (Jun 2, 2018)

Yea literally, lol, really made me smile had to go back down stairs for
My phone to take a picture, just glad she was still practicing or no one would of believed me


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Jun 2, 2018)

That’s pretty neat


----------

